# My first home-bred champion



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations!*:cheers2: He is absolutely _magnificent_, and what story behind him too! Tito sounds like he has an amazing temperament, remarkable how it remained so after enduring what he did in his first home. What a truly special boy he is! So wonderful of you to buy him back from his neglectful owners. (_Shame on them!_) :mad3: He so deserves the great life you're giving him, and you deserve to be incredibly proud. roud: Very happy ending to his story thanks to _you_ being such a devoted and caring breeder. Cheers for you, your daughter and your very handsome Champion!:cheers:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a beautiful boy, congratulations. Thank goodness you were able to rescue him. It speaks a lot of his breeding that he could be so poorly treated and still have such a wonderful temperament.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I am glad you were able to get him back, too.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Handsome boy!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my! He's beautiful! That is soooooo lucky that he got to get out of that home and into a home where he is flourishing! And it shows. Congratulations!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Such a sad story that has a WONDERFUL ending!!! You saved his life and made him what he was supposed to be ....A CHAMPION!!!!! Congratulations on a deserving win!!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratualtions on the Championship and for producing a truly sound temperament. That's exactly what I try to explain to people about a genetically sound dog. (genetic temperament is one of my passions lol)
Great job all the way around!


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your beautiful words. They almost made me cry.

The time, when I knew that almost everything was wrong with Tito, was awful and all I could do was to wait for the previous owner to make a decision to sell him back to me. I even considered making an announcement to police or to animal welfare association because of lack of food he got (or didn't get). He was so skinny :sad2:. But I finally decided not to because I wanted to stay in contact with the owner to one day get the opportunity to get him out from there. And this worked.

Tito is not only handsome and has great temperament. Yesterday I trained agility with him and he is great at it also. Maybe one day we'll start competing in it with him, me or my daughter.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

What a great story! He's beautiful. Big hugs & kisses (and dog cookies) to him!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome story! Huge congratulations!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow what a beauty!! Your daughter is doing a fabulous job.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

Such a touching a heartwarming story about love and the lengths a breeder will go. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Such a sad start but an oh-so-great finish! He's incredibly lucky and you are incredibly fortunate--game, set, match! I love a great story.

Congratulations, he's magnificent.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so glad you got him back - magnificent dog! Congrats on his championship!!


----------

